# I want 5 inches!



## KnobbyToes (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm 5'4" looking for a long(er) travel bike that weights less than 27 lbs (I realize this will be $$ on parts). I'm not looking to do even freeride, but I'm older and want something with more comfort so can do ledges and longer rocky rides without the impacts and bump ripping me apart like my xc race bike does.

My main requirement is a top tube around 22" and not so heavy. Then, well, the usual, climbs well and will hopefully be a lot more fun on the descent.

Any women out there have a bike like that? Bikes suggested to me include Ellsworth Epiphany, Intense 5.5 FRO and Titus Motolite (although nothing stock in my size for Titus).

Thanks!


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

My Stumpjumper comp weighs in at 28.5 lbs, but if you upgrade to the expert that might shave off enough weight. This bike has just under 5" of suspension and it's awesome for rocky terrain!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd recommend the Ventana El Ciclon (5") over any of the ones mention- stiffer, slightly slacker, and more durable. If you go a bit higher in travel, you have the Turner Spot. Also consider the Ventana El Saltmontes- an amazing bike even though it has only 4" of travel. It is also very laterally stiff and feels like a 5" bike when you descend. Read reviews on all the Ellsworths before jumping in. I'd never buy one. Then again, read the reviews on all the bikes. 

I like the Motolite next but it is a very firm 5" bike- maybe even firmer than the 4" Saltamontes. Start by reading reviews and visiting forums. Consider customer service and do searches on the forums regarding this. There are few things worse than having a $2K frame crack and then having to convince a company that it was not abuse. Turner and Ventana have the best customer service- Turner is THE best but Ventana is also solid. I also think that their suspension designs are among the most durable and tight when it comes to linkages developing play over months and years.

EDIT- All can be built to 27 lbs, especially in the small and medium sizes.


----------



## RTTR (Aug 8, 2006)

The 2008 Trek Fuel EX has 5 inches of travel, and very light. Also has a very nice new suspension technology introduced for next year.

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2008/mountain_full_suspension/fuel_ex/fuelex8wsd/


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

I have never posted here (in this forum) but the title was just to good to pass up.

Skipping the standard jokes and comments that could be made here. You could do nicly on a small Ventana X-5 if you are worried about standover or the El Ciclon as previously recommended. Both are great bikes and would suit you well. Forr an example My 19" X-5 with a Marz 66 up front and 2.5 Timberwolf tires tips the scales at 32#. If I switch out the tread and go back to the All Mountian fork it is 27.5#. For a small even if built burly should be under 27#.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

2008 Kona Dawgs, Ibis Mojo Carbon, Santa Cruz Blur LT, plenty bikes to choose from! That is THE category for ATBs these days.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

also add the 575 to your list...


----------



## TrailDad (Mar 21, 2007)

Giant added the Cypher model to their line-up this year. A women's specific model of their new Trance X with 5 inches of travel and fox dampening front and rear. The 14.5" and 16" have a TT length of 21.1" and 21.7" respectively. Even the men's model of the bike in these two sizes meets your 22" requirement. The weight will vary on which model, but I see postings in the 26 lb to 29 lb range. Check out the Giant website for more details on the positive write ups both the Trance X and Cypher have been receiving.


----------



## KnobbyToes (Jul 7, 2006)

Flyer said:


> I'd recommend the Ventana El Ciclon (5") over any of the ones mention- stiffer, slightly slacker, and more durable. If you go a bit higher in travel, you have the Turner Spot. Also consider the Ventana El Saltmontes- an amazing bike even though it has only 4" of travel. It is also very laterally stiff and feels like a 5" bike when you descend. Read reviews on all the Ellsworths before jumping in. I'd never buy one. Then again, read the reviews on all the bikes.
> 
> I like the Motolite next but it is a very firm 5" bike- maybe even firmer than the 4" Saltamontes. Start by reading reviews and visiting forums. Consider customer service and do searches on the forums regarding this. There are few things worse than having a $2K frame crack and then having to convince a company that it was not abuse. Turner and Ventana have the best customer service- Turner is THE best but Ventana is also solid. I also think that their suspension designs are among the most durable and tight when it comes to linkages developing play over months and years.
> 
> EDIT- All can be built to 27 lbs, especially in the small and medium sizes.


I was wondering if you could say more about 'stiffness' in a bike (given the uh, playful nature of my title, I am being serious here). Does that mean less pedal bob or something else? The more I look the more I'd like a bike I can race sometimes instead of my racer-x when the terrain is a little more interesting. I'm wondering what you mean by a bike being firmer than another. Are we talking the front or the back of the bike?

I think what I'm wanting, but not sure how people describe it, is a fast bike that climbs wells but still has enough give on the front end that my abused wrists aren't hating me after a few hours of bashing through rocks or down probably max 2' ledges. However something noodle-y is not cool.

thanks


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

I have similar request as you. 5'3, and 50. I have test ridden the motolite in a small and it rides and climbs light. I also noticed that the top tube measured slightly shorter than listed in the specs. I think it is listed at 22.7. 

With that said, I plan to buy one in a size small very soon.


----------



## nybike1971 (Oct 6, 2005)

KnobbyToes said:


> I was wondering if you could say more about 'stiffness' in a bike (given the uh, playful nature of my title, I am being serious here). Does that mean less pedal bob or something else? The more I look the more I'd like a bike I can race sometimes instead of my racer-x when the terrain is a little more interesting. I'm wondering what you mean by a bike being firmer than another. Are we talking the front or the back of the bike?
> 
> I think what I'm wanting, but not sure how people describe it, is a fast bike that climbs wells but still has enough give on the front end that my abused wrists aren't hating me after a few hours of bashing through rocks or down probably max 2' ledges. However something noodle-y is not cool.
> 
> thanks


Flyer is referring to lateral stiffness, something very dear to MTBR boards. If a full-suspension frame has slop in the pivots or is poorly engineered without enough support in the right places, you could feel the rear triangle flex under hard cornering or in off-camber sections. While flex is not desirable, I wouldn't worry too much about it. You are a light rider and the kind of torque a 200lbs guy can put on a frame shouldn't sway you one way or another. Geometry should really dictate which frame you choose.

I would recommend reading this column on the Titus website:

http://www.titusti.com/08/custom/wfit.php

Obviously, they push a Horst link suspension design as the bestest ever, but aside from that which you may or may not agree with, I think they make some valid points on bike builds.

My wife took a DH clinic last Summer with Tara Llanes (shortly before she got injured). Tara showed up with a Giant Reign X0 bike and said that that's her DH racing rig. If you made this claim on any of the MTBR bulletin boards you would be laughed off and send back to the AM forum. Her point was that she is light and small and does not need or want a 40lbs rig with 8 or 9in of travel for DH racing.

As far as frames go, what will make the biggest difference in the attitude of a 5in frame over another is the top-tube length and headtube angle. For example, a Turner 5 Spot will feel more slack and low than a Titus Motolite. It will give you more confidence in the rough and when pointed down but will feel a little more sluggish in tight terrain or on long climbs. The Motolite has more of a long-travel XC feel to it.

I am a Turner guy, I love their bikes and find them perfectly suited to almost any style of riding. My wife rides Santacruz bikes, she has a Superlight and recently started riding a Blur LT. It was very dramatic to witness how much the extra travel and change in geometry on the Blur LT increased her confidence on more technical terrain.

You should try to hop on as many bikes as you can. Bug your friends, ask them to borrow their bikes. Go to your LBS demo days. Take a trip to Moab, you can basically demo any bike you want there. In the end, you have to find a frame that clicks with you and that makes you smile every time you hop on it.

It's a great time to be looking for a 5in travel frame! There are so many good options out there. Don't hurry it, looking for a new bike is at least half the fun (at least for me ...).

Cheers!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yes, I was referring to lateral stiffness. This does refer to lateral stiffness in the rear triangle and also to stiffness in the BB and haedtube. Most bikes will give you the headtube and BB stiffness but the lateral stiffness of the rear triangle is harder to find. Ventana, Knolly, Turner, Titus, and a few others make laterally stiff bikes that hold their line much better in the rough and fast stuff as well as off camber corners where the rear of a flexier bike will move out of line with the front and not hop back in line as well. This is much more critical with heavier/faster riders but is also critical is not developing more lateral play (not just flex) over time. Designing a stiff frame isn't easy, especially if you're focusing on material/weight loss of that extra 20 grams off the seatstays and focusing more on vertical path wheel travel and not considering lateral stiffness in the process. 

I have found that the bikes I mentioned stay tight and stiff over time and others do not. Another couple I have no experience with but look promising are Chumba and Nicolia. I am always more drawn to durable and stiff suspension designs over the latest and faciest ones. The hype is just that. Focus on stiff frames with durable designs and good companies backing them up- that's my way of thinking.


----------



## TurnerConvert (Dec 1, 2004)

Lots of good comments in nybike's post. I agree that as a smaller/lighter rider, lateral stiffness is probably pretty low on the list of things that you need to really be concerned with. As long as a bike fits you, I'd pay attention first to the headtube angle of the bike. I was on a 4" travel race bike for several years that had a 71.5 degree headtube angle. I was always frustrated by how slow I was relative to other riders in my group going downhill. A couple years ago I got on a Turner 5 Spot, with a 69 degree angle, and while the extra travel didn't hurt, the 69 degree headtube angle made going downhill and riding rock gardens much more fun and less scary. I no longer seem to be going over the handelbars on a regular basis, and in my opinion this is a good thing.

I'd be the first to admit that slack geometries aren't for everyone, but you should at least give it a try before ruling them out. If you can't demo anything locally (either through and LBS or a friend), Competitive Cyclist has a demo program that seems to be fairly reasonable, especially given how much you will end up spending on a new bike.

For what it is worth, I'd love to get my wife on either a 575 or a 5 Spot. Offerings from Ventana and Titus are also worth looking at. I've never been a big Santa Cruz fan (I keep hearing about having to replace bearings - yuck...), but the Blur LT might be an option for you. And the Trek Fuel is probably going to be some of the better bang for the buck out there.

Definitely lots of good options. If you aren't in a huge hurry I second the notion that you should take your time. This is one of the hottest parts of the MTB market right now, so lots of manufacturers are really competing for your business.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Agree on the Headtube angle for sure...71-72 degrees seem suicidal to me now, especially when fatigued after a good 4-5 hours. Give me 68-69 and never more than 70, even on a XC racer. Geometry and fit is very important and to me, a good company that stands behind their frames, is as important.

Make sure you fit and are not too stretched out or cramped though you can make some changes though stem length/rise and bar width. Oh yeah, I love my Turner Spot- excellent geometry, plush/stable ride, and a company that cannot be touched when it comes to customer service. This is my sixth FS bike after a Yeti ASR, Yeti 575, Ventana X-5, Ventana El Saltamontes, and a Turner Flux. I owned a GT Ricochet Hardtail and a KHS Softail before that. I also make it a point to ride all sorts of different suspension designs and brands just to make sure I'm not missing out on anything new and incredible. I'm not


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I am seeing lots of girls wanting specifics. Super light bike w/ all that. How much of that is really available in a "chick" bike? I think you have to go male to get the technology.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I think the 575 comes in xtra small now for the first time. Standover might still be an issue if your inseam is less than 29'', not sure, check the site. http://www.yeticycles.com/Bikes/Bikes575.cfm


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Julianna SC.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

+1 on the Ibis Mojo. There are a few women that have pictures of their Mojo's up on the Ibis forum, even some ride shots. The Mojo should be at the top of your "must try" list.


----------



## ridenow (Nov 26, 2005)

Check out the Ibis mojo. Read the reviews. Climbs like a goat. It's also considered an excellent value. The only problem with the bike is that it looks like a work of art and is too beautiful to ride!


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

ok, i have to admit i haven't read the whole thread, but here's another vote for the ventana x5. i used to ride the santa cruz superlight juliana, but LOVE my x5 much, much better! and sherwood is awesome! i haven't had any 'customer service' issues, but the contact i've had w/him so far has been very positive. in fact, i'm about to send him some pics of his work in action. (i'm just now taking it on some fun trails after having bought it a few months ago). 

btw, i'm 4'11" w/about 27" inseam. i'm VERY short. i had a hell of a time finding a 'big bike' that fit me. 

good luck if you haven't already gotten something & have fun!

tink

ps- my x5 weighs about the same as my juliana right around 26 lbs. can't beat that for 2 more inches!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

Another vote for the Ibis Mojo. I bought my wife one last year and she loves it. 2 of her female friends also liked it so much that they bought Mojos. It can easily be built under 27lbs and handles rocks, ledges and technical rides very well. It's a great pedaler too.


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

KnobbyToes said:


> I'm 5'4" looking for a long(er) travel bike that weights less than 27 lbs (I realize this will be $$ on parts). I'm not looking to do even freeride, but I'm older and want something with more comfort so can do ledges and longer rocky rides without the impacts and bump ripping me apart like my xc race bike does.
> 
> My main requirement is a top tube around 22" and not so heavy. Then, well, the usual, climbs well and will hopefully be a lot more fun on the descent.
> 
> ...


You can have a Bionicon Golden Willow (as in light as a willow) built that will come in around 26 pounds. I don't know what they've got the Scandium Golden Willow down to weight wise.

This is a small .










http://www.bionicon.com/servlet/siteos.servlet.ImageServlet?id=3485

http://www.bionicon.com/standard.xml?vpID=436&SID=1199206609_a3a900000000f6a60176


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

Also worth while checking the Knolly Endorphin, they even have a section on their website focusing on smaller riders.

http://www.knollybikes.com/frames/small/index.aspx


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

You may want to consider the Norco Fluid 1 - check the review on this link:

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/leesixfluid_11_07.php

I'm 5'5" and my 2006 Fluid 1 (small) weighs in at 30 lbs (built for AM/technical riding). Coming from having a single pivot, 4" bike I really noticed the difference in handling/technical climbing when I started riding the Fluid which has 5.3" with a horst link. I love it.


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

RandyBoy said:


> You can have a Bionicon Golden Willow (as in light as a willow) built that will come in around 26 pounds. I don't know what they've got the Scandium Golden Willow down to weight wise.


This is the version RandyBoy was talking about:










6" up front, 4.7" horst-link rear. Medium comes in at 26.3 pounds from the factory, under $5K. Also has Bionicon's adjustable geometry and travel system. I got to see one that was being delivered at H&S bikes in Burbank yesterday. The top tube on the small is 22.55 inches, but the system also includes Bionicon's adjustable stem setup so you can move the handlebars back and forward for fine tuning without having to change the stem.

You can read a review of the aluminum version here. Take nearly four pounds off that bike with exactly the same suspension and geometry, and you'll have a bike that climbs and descends beautifully. I'm 5'2" and got to race a small (aluminum, not scandium) on a 54 mile endurance race. It was a sweet ride, and would be my first choice for any xc and endurance racing and riding. With a 68 deg HT angle, it's pretty slack and confident for descending, but can be changed on the fly up to 73 deg with the touch of a button for climbing.


----------



## mdplayer (Mar 13, 2006)

*Something I just noticed*

Not to hijack this thread, but most of the posts in this forum have an average of 200 views. This thread, well into the 1,500. Seems like there is a bunch of pervs on this forum


----------



## sheclimbs (Oct 27, 2004)

I love my spot. I'm not sure why it seems like very few woman are riding Turners. Love the way it climbs and feel very stable on the DH's. Just enough suspension without feeling like I'm dragging a lot of unnecessary wt. up hill.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Intense 5.5*

I vote for the 5.5. I have had one since 05' and it is awesome. you can build it light around 26 or pig it out at 30. It comes in an xtra small too. It is an excellent jumper and climber. My favorite I own and I have had several. Great acceleration and made in the USA and great color options. The Fro is a little lighter frame wise but I have jumped mine 5.5 EVP 3 feet to flat with no issues. I'm waiting at the bottom for my buddies on there 4" xc bikes and we reach the top at the same time same. Always puts a big grin on my face everyride! It flys!


----------



## KnobbyToes (Jul 7, 2006)

*Well, cool*

The good news is there are a lot of great choices. I went with a closeout '07 Intense 5.5 FRO frame and once I finish doing my first ever bike build I will post a picture!

It looks like it will weigh less than 26 lbs when I am done which is what I was looking for. :thumbsup:

Thanks for all the great suggestions.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome! Can't wait to see some pics. Color?


----------



## KnobbyToes (Jul 7, 2006)

Red! Ooooooo!


----------

